# Eyecandy II



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Water Cobra









PNG Taipan









Common Brown









Micropechis (Small Eyed Snake)










Baby Bitis caudalis (Horned Adder) born at my facility


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

great pic of the water cobra


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

great water cobra pic but the micropechis is stunning! :mf_dribble:


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

taipan all the way:no1:


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Love the taipan!
Ben


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperTed said:


> great water cobra pic but the micropechis is stunning! :mf_dribble:


One of two in the US :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

wow how did you come across that then?


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Viperkeeper said:


> One of two in the US :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Have you got the other one?


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Love Cobra's. How comes there's only 2? Maybe you should meet up and breed them, unless of course you have the other one!!!: victory:


----------



## python kid (May 30, 2007)

water corbra should go in the next potm competition it would get my vot all day long


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Fixx said:


> Have you got the other one?


 
Well yes, but their both female


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

Hasnt snake sex changing been discovered yet? Haha


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes, Bothrops insularis :grin1:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

oooo more amazing pictures as usual Al. Wish you'd stop putting videos on youtube up though..I can never get to bed just keep finding something new to look at! :no1:


Katie


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

that pic of the FWC is excellent... sent shivers up my nans spine


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

your_only_nightmare said:


> that pic of the FWC is excellent... sent shivers up my nans spine


The only problem it's not a FWC, It a REAL Water Cobra (Boulengerina annulata annulata) :grin1:

Al


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

VERY nice!!!!:no1:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

still waiting on this pissy gabby video :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

love the adder


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Great pics.


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

yep stunning pic :no1:


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

awesome pics enter the POTm next month


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2007)

great pics


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

beyond of my imagination.


----------

